# Power Tongue Jack



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't know why but I thou gt they did and would price match internet prices. So they have This 3500lb Jack $219 plus tax anyone ever use it or just buy the Atwood from here
$245 plus $12 shipping.

Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Bill not much differance in price
I would go with the Atwood
Just my $.02

Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I bought my ATWOOD at Camping World just a while back -- and had them price match RVWholesalers on line .... got it for 179.00 plus tax.... aftr the 50 dollar price match....


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> I bought my ATWOOD at Camping World just a while back -- and had them price match RVWholesalers on line .... got it for 179.00 plus tax.... aftr the 50 dollar price match....
> [snapback]96514[/snapback]​


If you got an Atwood, why do you list the UltraFab in your sig??























Steve


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Bill,

I installed the 3500 lb jack from camping world and have not had a problem with and it works great! It was easy to install also... 
any questions just holler...

Bryan


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> I bought my ATWOOD at Camping World just a while back -- and had them price match RVWholesalers on line .... got it for 179.00 plus tax.... aftr the 50 dollar price match....
> [snapback]96514[/snapback]​


Ok so I'm not crazy then camping world did sell Atwood. But not anymore.

Bill.


----------



## Gcat (Dec 30, 2005)

I just put on the Ultra 3002 jack last weekend and it works great, it was on sale for $156 last week at camping world. Call them and see if they can give you the sale price from last week.

3000 lbs is more than enough power for your trailer and at that price if it last for three or four years you can allways upgrade, but I would think it would last longer.

gcat


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Gcat said:


> 3000 lbs is more than enough power for your trailer and at that price if it last for three or four years you can allways upgrade, but I would think it would last longer.
> 
> gcat
> [snapback]96536[/snapback]​


I'd rather err on the side of caution, lifting a 3/4 ton truck and TT to set the bars on the Reese WD HP I'd like to stay with the 3500lb. The 3000lb would probably be fine but I don't like spending money. If I do I want the best and that's why we bought the Outback sunny

Bill.


----------



## Gcat (Dec 30, 2005)

[/QUOTE]I'd rather err on the side of caution, lifting a 3/4 ton truck and TT to set the bars on the Reese WD HP I'd like to stay with the 3500lb. The 3000lb would probably be fine but I don't like spending money. If I do I want the best and that's why we bought the Outback 


> Then order it!! -- you can't go wrong with a tongue jack.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Ghosty said:
> 
> 
> > I bought my ATWOOD at Camping World just a while back -- and had them price match RVWholesalers on line .... got it for 179.00 plus tax.... aftr the 50 dollar price match....
> ...


for a Boat trailer


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Well I ordered the Atwood 3500# part number A880530 today from here http://www.etrailerpart.com/electricjacks.htm

I'll report once it's here and installed.

Come on FedEx man I want my jack









Bill.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Gcat said:


> I just put on the Ultra 3002 jack last weekend and it works great, it was on sale for $156 last week at camping world. Call them and see if they can give you the sale price from last week.
> 
> 3000 lbs is more than enough power for your trailer and at that price if it last for three or four years you can allways upgrade, but I would think it would last longer.
> 
> ...


I just installed the same one about 1.5 months ago gcat. I had a Barker that died on me and I saw the Ultra for that price. I figured the same thing. At that price, if it lasts a couple of years I will have gotten my money's worth. So far it's fine.

Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> I bought my ATWOOD at Camping World just a while back -- and had them price match RVWholesalers on line .... got it for 179.00 plus tax.... aftr the 50 dollar price match....
> [snapback]96514[/snapback]​


It looks like I will be shopping during the May rally. They are over $300 in my neck of the woods. Looks like I will modding while camping









Thor


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Sory for any confusion but it was the ULTRA that I bought and installed on my TT. ...and after having one now I will not go without! Hooking up with the equalizing bars is much easier !

Bryan

p.s. and i did go with the 3500 lb lift. if anything for stronger break away strength!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Had a busy weekend but got the new Atwood 3500HD installed in less than 15 minutes very easy install.

Great mod







and $256 and change shipped to the door is the best mod I've done to date.

Now I need to remember to pull the fuse after every use. Little man came out and immediately found the new buttons and started with the light and then to the up and down switch









Kids will be kids but pull the fuse if you even think your little ones would do that.

Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad hear you got one and it's installed
That's a bummer about having to pull the fuse
But you gotta love them

Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Now I need to remember to pull the fuse after every use. Little man came out and immediately found the new buttons and started with the light and then to the up and down switch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point there!. sunny They ALWAYS seem to find switches and buttons and want to see what they do.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

What is the best power jack, within reason, for a 28 RSDS?


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Txcamper said:


> What is the best power jack, within reason, for a 28 RSDS?
> [snapback]101149[/snapback]​


I suppose it depends on how much you want to put in one.







Mine was $159.00 on sale for a 3000#, others have spent more for the 3500#. I would think either size would handle the Outbacks. sunny Just my $.02 cents worth.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Txcamper said:


> What is the best power jack, within reason, for a 28 RSDS?
> [snapback]101149[/snapback]​


I would go with a 3500 power jack

Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Txcamper said:
> 
> 
> > What is the best power jack, within reason, for a 28 RSDS?
> ...


Agree. The link on the first page is the best internet price I've found for the Atwood 3500lb HD. Only $11 shipping and it was quick to my door.

Bill.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok, thanks I will check it out.


----------

